# honey quality for mead making question



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

You state its a small amount of wax moth. You should be fine. Just boil the must 15 minutes, cool and pitch your yeast.


----------



## buzz abbott (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks bmac. time to learn some more terminology i guess. hope there is a glossary in the intro sticky.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Most of it is in there, but 
Must = unfermented diluted honey
pitch = add yeast for fermentation
cool = what you'll be when you have mead to drink and offer your guests


----------

